
Scaling Disqus (YC S07) - riffer
http://www.slideshare.net/zeeg/djangocon-2010-scaling-disqus
======
endlessvoid94
This is invaluable, thanks for sharing. We're running into some really
interesting problems building Djangy.com - this slideshow is a goldmine.

------
kfool
How do you deal with schema changes? Do they force you to switch into a read-
only mode?

------
kingkilr
The talk was recorded, and the video will be made available (once it's ready).

------
xtacy
For such web services, what is the average/peak load on the network? Is it a
bottleneck at all? Are the networks over provisioned?

~~~
riffer
The article says peak is 17k req/sec ... (I'm impressed)

~~~
xtacy
Yes, I presume that's incoming 17k req/sec. Each incoming request can then
lead to many database queries/memcached queries/etc. It would be more
insightful if request/response sizes were also known.

------
michaelfairley
There was no mention of MongoDB in this presentation, but Disqus is listed on
the MongoDB Production Deployments page:
<http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Production+Deployments>

~~~
okeumeni
I guess it’s nice to mention Disqus a using for MongoDb folks. They are not
the first company to mislead on the internet.

~~~
danielha
Disqus also uses MongoDB amongst many other tools not mentioned. Those fine
folks aren't misleading anyone.

------
patrickaljord
I thought they were using mongodb, any idea why they switched to pgsql?

~~~
bdr
Disqus has used Postgres since the beginning. They also use mongodb.

------
orlandu63
Can we get a direct link to the PDF?

~~~
ronnier
This pulls out the notes:
[http://viewtext.org/?url=http://www.slideshare.net/zeeg/djan...](http://viewtext.org/?url=http://www.slideshare.net/zeeg/djangocon-2010-scaling-
disqus)

------
sr3d
How many HAProxy server is being used? Just a main one with heartbeat for
failover?

------
siculars
nice starcraft2 pitch at the end ;)

~~~
technoweenie
I see someone playing Starcraft most of the time while I pass by their office
(ours is right above theirs).

~~~
ohashi
Strategical Thinking Practice.

------
mdg
Why is emailing an exception bad (Slide 48)? Can a small site get away with it
?

~~~
tkaemming
A possible disaster scenario: connection issues with the SMTP server are
causing the initial exception, resulting in webserver connections that are
open for excessively long periods of time (unless you're sending the emails
asynchronously), since the process is blocked first on the failed SMTP
connection, then again on the exception email attempt (and you're still not
getting any notification that something is broken, unless you're doing some
other kind of monitoring!)

